# Asus MyLogo



## Cyris1987 (5. Januar 2006)

Ich hab da ein kleines nervendes Problem mit Asus' MyLogo 2.
Ich hab das Asus A8N-SLI Deluxe Mainboard und das neue BIOS rev.1016.
Mit MyLogo 2 hab ich ein 512x384 großes .jpeg Bild in die Binary vom BIOS eingefügt. Laut MyLogo wurde dieser Vorgang erfolgreich durchgeführt.

Nur _sehe_ ich das anders da beim Booten nichts erscheint.

PS: JA ich habe sehr wohl die entsprechende Option im Bios aktiviert (die Leute halten mich manchmal wirklich für sehr dumm  )


----------



## Moskitobjc (6. Januar 2006)

Cyris1987 am 05.01.2006 20:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab da ein kleines nervendes Problem mit Asus' MyLogo 2.
> Ich hab das Asus A8N-SLI Deluxe Mainboard und das neue BIOS rev.1016.
> Mit MyLogo 2 hab ich ein 512x384 großes .jpeg Bild in die Binary vom BIOS eingefügt. Laut MyLogo wurde dieser Vorgang erfolgreich durchgeführt.
> 
> ...




i dad formatieren  und 
ASUS, haus weg des glump


----------



## BorisderRusse (6. Januar 2006)

Moskitobjc am 06.01.2006 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Cyris1987 am 05.01.2006 20:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



???, auf deutsch bitte


----------



## HanFred (6. Januar 2006)

Moskitobjc am 06.01.2006 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> i dad formatieren


*lol*
du hast keine ahnung, worum's hier eigentlich geht, sitmmt's?  
da ich das selber nie hingekriegt habe und bald die lust daran verlor, kann ich leider auch nicht helfen.

edit: wobei.... muss das bild nicht im BMP-format sein? :-o


----------



## SatPK (6. Januar 2006)

Moskitobjc am 06.01.2006 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Cyris1987 am 05.01.2006 20:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



entweder n boyer oder n schwob    würd aber eher auf bayer tippen!
sry 4 o-t


----------



## INU-ID (6. Januar 2006)

Cyris1987 am 05.01.2006 20:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit MyLogo 2 hab ich ein 512x384 großes .jpeg Bild in die Binary vom BIOS eingefügt.


Muß das Pic nicht 640x480 Pixel haben?
Hast du eigentlich auch die neuste Version von "Asus Update"?
((( my Logo ist ja ein Bestandteil von Asus Update )))
Es gab nämlich mittlerweile schon 2 oder 3 Updates.



			
				HanFred am 06.01.2006 14:00 schrieb:
			
		

> edit: wobei.... muss das bild nicht im BMP-format sein? :-o


Nein.


----------



## Cyris1987 (6. Januar 2006)

Also soweit ich weiß darf es JPEG, GIF oder BMP sein. Auflösung angeblich egal. Wird vermutlich eh auf 640x480 runtergerechnet.

Die Frage die ich mir da im Hinterstübchen stelle is "Rechnet MyLogo das Bild auch Größen mäßig richtig runter" Weil ich denk mir mal im BIOS werden vielleicht 100kB dafür gedacht sein.

Kann ja daran liegen.


----------



## Boston-Shaker (7. Februar 2006)

also ich hab son ähnliches problem ...
ich hab das auch mit nem 640x480 bitmap versucht und bekam auch die meldung das die ausführung erfolgreich war.
nur erscheint nach wie vor das originale bild.


----------



## INU-ID (7. Februar 2006)

Boston-Shaker am 07.02.2006 15:54 schrieb:
			
		

> nur erscheint nach wie vor das originale bild.


Hast du auch die geänderte Biosdatei geflasht?   

Keine Ahnung, bei mir klappts jedenfalls...^^


----------

